# Iveagh Gardens,where's the entrance.



## nearly40 (19 Jun 2009)

I know its on Harcourt St. but anyone have a landmark, is it on the side of the Garda Station or opposite?


----------



## circle (19 Jun 2009)

It's at the end of a short cul-de-sac called Clonmel Street which is on the opposite side of the road to the Garda Station close to St. Stephen's Green.


----------



## niceoneted (19 Jun 2009)

No the other side. If you are heading down Harcourt Street towards St Stephens green it is about half way down on the right hand side. Enter via Stable Lane. Correction Circle is right it is clonmel st. Got the two mixed up. sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Mr Toad (19 Jun 2009)

There is also an entrance at the rear of the National Concert Hall.


----------



## tiger (20 Jun 2009)

there is a pedestrian entrance on harcourt st as well, near the concert hall end, but it is often closed.  Clonmel st. is the best option.


----------



## liaconn (20 Jun 2009)

If you're facing the concert hall go around to the right and there's an entrance just at the back.


----------



## bananas (27 Jun 2009)

There's also an entrance from Hatch St, if you're coming down Harcourt St it's the first turn on the right immediately after Luas stop, gate is on left hand side of street.


----------



## Shei (2 Jul 2009)

They were just talking about it in the Dáil this week:
http://debates.oireachtas.ie/DDebate.aspx?F=DAL20090630.xml&Node=H16-2#H16-2


----------



## bananas (2 Jul 2009)

First time I heard mention of putting a football pitch into the gardens - that would be a shame, really disturb the peace.


----------



## liaconn (3 Jul 2009)

What a horrible idea. Its a real oasis of calm in the city.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jul 2009)

Folks

Let off steam in the appropriate forum. This question was answered and there should have been no further replies.


----------

